# Cost of engraving stainless steel reverso and expected discounts on Reverso from AD



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, I am contemplating buying a new Reverso and I was wondering if you all could help me with the following. This would be a stainless steel engraving (since I know yellow and other golds are different costs and methods).

1) What is the cost of the engraving initials using the JLC online program http://personalisation.jaeger-lecoultre.com/en#/accueil
2) What is the cost of the using your own personal design or picture (same program, but the special engraving and upload option)
3) What would be a reasonable range for costs using a third party for #1 or #2
4) Does using a third party to engrave void the factory warranty on the watch
5) Should I expect a "warranty" from the third party engraver if the watch runs into issues from the engraving (i.e. shocks, vibrations, etc)

The other thing I wanted to ask is what kind of range of discount should I expect for a Reverso from an AD. The reason why I ask is looking around it seems like it is possible to get 15-20% off of JLCs from ADs. However my experience with some brands are that there are certain lines that are very hard to get discounts on, usually the most popular lines (Rolex Explorer and Submariner comes to mind). I assume the Reverso is probably the most popular JLC, or at least the iconic JLC. Should I expect the same up to 15-20% as a possibility, or is that a pipe dream?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Belluno (Jan 14, 2015)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Hi, I am contemplating buying a new Reverso and I was wondering if you all could help me with the following. This would be a stainless steel engraving (since I know yellow and other golds are different costs and methods).
> 
> 1) What is the cost of the engraving initials using the JLC online program http://personalisation.jaeger-lecoultre.com/en#/accueil
> 2) What is the cost of the using your own personal design or picture (same program, but the special engraving and upload option)
> ...


Discounts were available when I bought my 1931Tribute in 2013. My AD indicated last month that I purchased one of the two he was allocated, so finding one might be difficult. If JLC USA is using the engraver in Washington state, he quoted me $600-900 for three initials. Madness


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

"Price considerations" are not a problem when your an established customer.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah thanks for the responses. I knew sooner or later I would get some. But yeah, I was thinking the engraving might be around 500-1000 USD; just hoping I would be wrong. :-(


----------



## exoticwatches (Feb 2, 2013)

Watchbreath said:


> "Price considerations" are not a problem when your an established customer.


Absolutely right ... some price considerations i have got on big brands like Hublot & IWC are insane ... well i am happy


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

How about adding enamel miniature to the case back? Anyone has tried that and what is the COST?


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

For an enamel miniature on a Reverso please to remember that you are commissioning an art work by highly specialized artisans in JLC's rare crafts workshop who will commit many hours to the work. I recall reading an article in FT a while back where the author described the extensive process that went into such projects and he estimated the cost at £4,000. I have no idea whether that is accurate. JLC has a webpage to begin personalization inquiries. 
http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/us/en/customer-services/personalization.html
I have a Reverso Tribute to 1931 and though I am not seriously considering personalization at this time I do intend to retain this icon for life and pass it to my heirs. A miniature work of enamel art of a subject with broad appeal would be much more likely to enhance the watch's emotional and monetary value than engraved initials. The few samples I've seen of JLC enamel art are extraordinarily beautiful. I've commissioned full sized art before and have learned it best to provide broad thematic direction and let the actual design of the work come from the creative gifts and experience of the artisan. But for the price of another luxury watch you could make a Reverso you already treasure something to last for the ages. Here's a couple of images to illustrate, the first is from the 30s so this work can last.


----------



## Kawkakawka7 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Reverso - rare or dirty!?*

Hello there,
I Don't know how should I start new post and with all respect to this post I simply kicked in saloon doors? and here I'm with some questions to all You guys.
One of JLC watches bring my attention, 
When I seen it first time it just looks to me like a standard Reverso model,
But on closer inspection I spotted some incorrect details:
- Roman letters ( doesn't look right)
- swivel case top and bottom missing
Striped engraving ( usually between 2-3 
Strips)
- case with not standard hallmarks
Any clues?
Best regards
M


----------



## Kawkakawka7 (Feb 19, 2016)

Not sure if attached


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Blue Note said:


> For an enamel miniature on a Reverso please to remember that you are commissioning an art work by highly specialized artisans in JLC's rare crafts workshop who will commit many hours to the work. I recall reading an article in FT a while back where the author described the extensive process that went into such projects and he estimated the cost at £4,000. I have no idea whether that is accurate. JLC has a webpage to begin personalization inquiries.
> Personalized watch by Jaeger-LeCoultre | Jaeger-LeCoultre
> I have a Reverso Tribute to 1931 and though I am not seriously considering personalization at this time I do intend to retain this icon for life and pass it to my heirs. A miniature work of enamel art of a subject with broad appeal would be much more likely to enhance the watch's emotional and monetary value than engraved initials. The few samples I've seen of JLC enamel art are extraordinarily beautiful. I've commissioned full sized art before and have learned it best to provide broad thematic direction and let the actual design of the work come from the creative gifts and experience of the artisan. But for the price of another luxury watch you could make a Reverso you already treasure something to last for the ages. Here's a couple of images to illustrate, the first is from the 30s so this work can last.


***** those are so worth $5k...


----------

